# Folding Table/Bench



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Just finished our latest project. It turned out nice.
Mike

Here is a short video demonstration.
http://vid226.photobucket.com/albums/dd265/mt_stringer/Folding Picnic Table.mp4


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Very Nice :cheers:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Cool build Mike!!

I still want to know how you manage to get that sweet young lady to help on all your projects..........


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Cool build Mike!!
> 
> I still want to know how you manage to get that sweet young lady to help on
> all your projects..........


Sometimes I wonder that myself. I guess she loves me.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great looking combo bench/table. Where did you find the plans?? Thanks for sharing. jg


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Great looking combo bench/table. Where did you find the plans?? Thanks for sharing. jg


Thanks.

I got them at Buildeazy.com


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like someone is doing a lot of the work.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> Looks like someone is doing a lot of the work.


Photography is hard work!


----------

